# My first Osprey - C&C welcome



## BrentC (Jul 4, 2017)

Yesterday I had my first chance at capturing an Osprey.  Had to deal with two not so great lighting conditions.  When I first got there mid-morning it was completely overcast and took quite a few shots.   After walking around for 2 hours all the grey clouds went away and we had a beautiful clear blue sky.  Unfortunately it was high noon with a harsh sun but went back to the nest to take some more shots.

With the overcast images should I leave as is or bring back blue sky in PP?  I think I like leaving the overcast sky, it also shows accurately what the day was like.

Any other C&C is welcome.   Here are some shot from both overcast and sunny.

1. 



Osprey by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

2.



Osprey by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

3.



Osprey by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

4.



Osprey by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

5.



Osprey by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

6.



Osprey by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Jul 4, 2017)

Nice set just as a heads up with the osprey a tiny watch your back as you are walking away from the nest as they will come in for the attack from behind one of them tried it with us but i turned around when i saw it coming towards us


----------



## MSnowy (Jul 4, 2017)

Nice set!


----------



## DarkShadow (Jul 4, 2017)

Very Nice Set. I agree with Zombie, I been shooting a pair of Osprey for the last couple of months and had the female on a few occasions swoop behind me pretty low until I turned facing her she went up higher but looking straight down as if I am going to get ya. This is pretty commonsense stuff but if you think you might be on the receiving end of the talons, tuck your chin in your chest and cover your neck, face with arms, hands and elbows. Osprey will open you up easily.


----------



## BrentC (Jul 4, 2017)

MSnowy said:


> Nice set!



Thanks.


----------



## BrentC (Jul 4, 2017)

ZombiesniperJr said:


> Nice set just as a heads up with the osprey a tiny watch your back as you are walking away from the nest as they will come in for the attack from behind one of them tried it with us but i turned around when i saw it coming towards us





DarkShadow said:


> Very Nice Set. I agree with Zombie, I been shooting a pair of Osprey for the last couple of months and had the female on a few occasions swoop behind me pretty low until I turned facing her she went up higher but looking straight down as if I am going to get ya. This is pretty commonsense stuff but if you think you might be on the receiving end of the talons, tuck your chin in your chest and cover your neck, face with arms, hands and elbows. Osprey will open you up easily.



Thanks for that info guys, I'll be careful to watch out for that next time.  It was interesting how active they were.  Both of them were almost constantly in the air.    I wanted to get some shots of them perched on the platform but when ever I started getting close they just went into the air.   Maybe because there were young in the nest?


----------



## dxqcanada (Jul 4, 2017)

Great shots for first Osprey.

I don't think you should force the sky from overcast to bluish ... possibly greyish ?

We used to hang out a lot at Tiny Marsh many years ago (back in the film days) ... from what I remember there were at least two Osprey platforms.
Where are they now ?


----------



## BrentC (Jul 4, 2017)

dxqcanada said:


> Great shots for first Osprey.
> 
> I don't think you should force the sky from overcast to bluish ... possibly greyish ?
> 
> ...



Thank you.   I am going to go back some day and try to get them very early in the morning just after sunrise.

I only know of the one platform.  The Zombie clan can probably say whether there is a second platform in another location.   The one I was at is in the second entrance, straight down the causeway at the end.


----------



## BlackSheep (Jul 4, 2017)

I kinda like the overcast shots better than the blue sky...I like the monochrome-type feel they have. If anything, maybe try bringing out a bit of grey like Dennis said. 

But all nice shots either way, bravo!


----------



## BrentC (Jul 4, 2017)

BlackSheep said:


> I kinda like the overcast shots better than the blue sky...I like the monochrome-type feel they have. If anything, maybe try bringing out a bit of grey like Dennis said.
> 
> But all nice shots either way, bravo!



Thanks!   I have a ton more shots so sometime in the future I'll edit them and bring out the grey more.


----------



## zombiesniper (Jul 4, 2017)

Great set.
Not much for CC on the settings. Looked at the settings and they all seemed reasonable for the conditions.



dxqcanada said:


> from what I remember there were at least two Osprey platforms.



There is one box on the main trail (road) that crosses the marsh. There was a second box on the west side but it got taken down a few years ago and hasn't been rebuilt yet.


----------



## goooner (Jul 5, 2017)

Great set, apparently we have a couple around here, but I've never seen them.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jul 5, 2017)

Osprey in CT has bloomed big time they are everywhere.Nest on platforms,utilily poles and cell towers.


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Jul 7, 2017)

This are Awesome Brent! I would say it's up to you? I think they look good as they are, but pulling the blue back and seeing what you think. 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 7, 2017)

Big huge congrats on your first! Wait till you get to see them hitting the water and you see that spiraling dive. Great job!


----------



## BrentC (Jul 7, 2017)

zombiesniper said:


> Great set.
> Not much for CC on the settings. Looked at the settings and they all seemed reasonable for the conditions.





goooner said:


> Great set, apparently we have a couple around here, but I've never seen them.





Coull3d said:


> This are Awesome Brent! I would say it's up to you? I think they look good as they are, but pulling the blue back and seeing what you think.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app



Thanks!


----------



## BrentC (Jul 7, 2017)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Big huge congrats on your first! Wait till you get to see them hitting the water and you see that spiraling dive. Great job!



Thank you.   I was hoping to catch them diving and hitting the water but no luck.    I think I just missed their hunting since I caught one of them with a fish in their talon.   May go back this Sunday.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jul 8, 2017)

Brent, there are two young ones in the nest.

Serena and I dropped by the marsh today (you inspired me to revisit the place) and spent the afternoon observing the Osprey.
We watched a couple of people walk close to the nest and the adult bird was not happy.
Both adults were not seen fishing in the marsh, I think they travel to another deeper lake to catch fish.

 ... and I have to say that your lens/camera have really good IQ/AF, our images don't look as good as yours ... and my shots of a Black Tern looks like a slightly blurry dot.


----------



## FITBMX (Jul 8, 2017)

I like the blue background better, but the whole set is great! It is always fun when you have a first like that!


----------



## BrentC (Jul 9, 2017)

dxqcanada said:


> Brent, there are two young ones in the nest.
> 
> Serena and I dropped by the marsh today (you inspired me to revisit the place) and spent the afternoon observing the Osprey.
> We watched a couple of people walk close to the nest and the adult bird was not happy.
> ...



I just came back from there, went again this morning.  I saw the young ones from far off but as I got closer they hunkered down in the nest so didn't get a shot.   Took a few of the female from a distance because I could tell she was agitated and then left her alone.   The male was nowhere in sight.    Other than a few tern and piebald grebe shots not much was happening.  Decided to break out the macro lens and focus on the little critters.


----------



## BrentC (Jul 9, 2017)

FITBMX said:


> I like the blue background better, but the whole set is great! It is always fun when you have a first like that!



Thanks.   Since I am still pretty new to this almost everything is a first.     But the Osprey was on the top of the list for a few months so really happy.


----------



## BlackSheep (Jul 9, 2017)

Yeah, when we were there watching yesterday the male would be gone fishing for about an hour at a time. The female stuck around closer. Dennis and I ended up just sitting on the dyke about 100m back from the nest... one of the chicks was already flying a bit, which was neat to see. Other than that, we didn't see much, just some Canada geese, a couple of black terns and a few turtles.


----------



## FITBMX (Jul 10, 2017)

BrentC said:


> FITBMX said:
> 
> 
> > I like the blue background better, but the whole set is great! It is always fun when you have a first like that!
> ...



That's the way my first owl shot was, something about getting an animal like that is just so cool!!!


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Jul 10, 2017)

BrentC said:


> dxqcanada said:
> 
> 
> > Brent, there are two young ones in the nest.
> ...


They are pie billed grebes not piebald grebes


----------

